# TMI warning - tot poop question ahead. White poop causes ?



## LizaBear

_Mods : Please redirect this to the appropriate forum, I'm not sure where it fits_

What could cause a loose, white/yellow stool in a young toddler (16 months) ?

It's not the yello seedy type of poop she had as a baby, and it's thinner than her normal peanut-butter-pastey poop. It's almost white, but a little yellow too. A bit mucousy maybe.

She had a minor tummy bug last week before this started.

ETA : She's had 4 of these runny white-yellow poops today.


----------



## mighty-mama

You know I remember a friend yrs back that had white poop. She had something seriously wrong. Trying not to scare you, but it was something with on of her organs not working properly..

**try posting on health and wellness


----------



## shannon0218

now Lizabear, this belongs in nutrition and good eating!!!
Just kidding, I dont' know what it means but I hope it's nothing and wanted to offer a








Did she perhaps eat some chalk?? One of my dogs had white poop but I found out she'd eaten a bunch of chalk.


----------



## LizaBear

I don't think she's gotten into the chalk, though it's possible she's eaten some white crayon.


----------



## lillian

i have heard that the 3 colors of poo which are serious are white, black and red. i _believe_ metabolizing biliruben makes your poop brown. no biliruben will cause a dramatic color change. i would get it checked out.


----------



## Mama K

That happened to my friend's son this past summer. You should check with the ped just in case (because it COULD be caused by liver dysfunction), but it most likely is due to a viral infection. As long as she's eating/drinking ok, everything is probably just fine.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama K*
As long as she's eating/drinking ok, everything is probably just fine.









She's nursing lots, and eating - maybe not as much as before, but she has just had a stomach bug.

DH just took Boo (DS, 3) to the washroom and said his stool isn't much better for colour, but is still formed.


----------



## spero

My "Dr. Koop's Self Care Advisor" says that "pale, clay colored" stools can be a sign of hepatitis (inflammation of the liver). It says that first symptoms are flulike - fever, fatigue, nausea/vomiting, loss of appetite, abdominal pain. Secondary symptoms are dark urine, pale stools, and jaundice.

Rest and lots of water are advised; along with a call to the doctor if there are two or more of the first symptoms and any of the secondary symptoms.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*
My "Dr. Koop's Self Care Advisor" says that "pale, clay colored" stools can be a sign of hepatitis (inflammation of the liver). It says that first symptoms are flulike - fever, fatigue, nausea/vomiting, loss of appetite, abdominal pain. Secondary symptoms are dark urine, pale stools, and jaundice.

Rest and lots of water are advised; along with a call to the doctor if there are two or more of the first symptoms and any of the secondary symptoms.

holy crap - that is scary


----------



## spero

Didn't mean to scare you - but perhaps a call to the doc might be in order.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*
Didn't mean to scare you - but perhaps a call to the doc might be in order.


It's okay. I'd rather be scared and knowledgeable than ignorant and have my daughter become even more ill.


----------



## spero

Please be sure to keep us updated, mama.


----------



## LizaBear

We're taking the kids in to the kids' clinic tonight.


----------



## crysmomofthree

My ds had white clay like poop for a couple days after our trip to disneyland. I read up on it and knew that it can be caused by a liver dysfunction (hepatitis) then I went in to a panic while waiting to get in to see the dr. We sent in a stool sample and there ended up being nothing wrong with him maybe just something he ate, is what the dr figured.

When you go to the dr you might want to bring a stool sample in a ziplock baggie they probably can't test it there but it will save you time because they will likely ask for one to send to a lab

Hope everything is alright
Crystal


----------



## LizaBear

We took them to the kids' clinic tonight, the doctor there (our regular paeditrician) says to watch for any signs of jaundice or dark-coloured urine, if that shows up bring them back.

If it doesn't, just wait it out - it's a virus either way, and thier bellies are wrecked for now, so a nice bland diet - basically BRAT type diet - for a few days.


----------



## Brinda

My son had whitish/yellow colored poop. I took him in, and they looked at it. Because it wasn't just white, they said not to be concerned. Now, if it didn't have the yellowish look to it and was pure white, they said that could indicate a serious prob!


----------



## LizaBear

Ugh - poor babe woke up puking at 2AM, and blew out another icky diaper by 4AM.


----------



## spero

Oh, you poor tired mama - hope things get better soon and that it's nothing more serious than a tummy bug!


----------



## LizaBear

Well, I'm doing straight breastmilk for DD (she's 16 months and really doesn't eat much solid food normally, so it's not a huge change for her). She's blown out 2 more diapers so far - but they're YELLOW. Like buttery yellow. Not white.

DS is getting a starchy diet (crackers, cheerios) with just a enough protein to keep him from totally freaking out on me (a little left-over turkey from yesterday).


----------



## Anguschick1

Ds1 is having the same type of poop here. We're all getting over a nasty tummy bug and actually, we all have it







(except for the baby, his is pale yellow, but still yellow.)

We're all eating a pretty bland diet, getting our tummy's back to normal w/some probiotics and it's getting more normal-looking.








mama, try & take it easy.


----------



## Brinda

Are you all feeling any better tonight?


----------



## LizaBear

We have passed the 24-hour (actually close to the 48-hour) mark for no vomiting now, and Bug's 2 (yes - only 2 !!) messy diapers yesterday were yellow not white.

Her rash (and I'm realizing I didn't mention it in the first post - oops - she had a flat red rash from about mid-torso up to her face, kind of speckly) is clearing up too, now it's just around her neck and under her arms, and on her nipples ! Very odd to see it on her nipples.

She's still having lots of wet diapers, and her urine hasn't been overly dark at all.

She's been on straight breastmilk since Monday night. Yesterday I gave her a couple of spoonfuls of broth from some home-made turkey soup, and she ate about 1/4 of a cracker too.

It's been a worrisome week here - the paed did mention hepatitis too, which scared me. But I really think we're in the clear for that - neither of the kids has shown any sign of jaundice, and thier urine has been normal looking.


----------

